# paratroplus menarambo finally laying eggs again!!!!



## gregga (Jul 30, 2002)

It's been a year since my Paratroplus Menarambo had eggs. So I was delighted last night to see breeding behavior by my largest male and an egg tube under my female. I was even more excited today to see a ton of eggs hanging under a large piece of driftwood.
I immediately jacked the temp to over 80 degrees. Now, I'm debating removing the other 5 menarambo from the tank tonight. Thoughts?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I think its best just to leave them in, at least until you have wigglers. I find parents are less likely to consume their wigglers then they are to eat their eggs.


----------



## gregga (Jul 30, 2002)

dark.....I guess you're right.

On day 3, when I thought I was over the hump, the parents apparently ate the whole batch. I checked everywhere and they did not move them.....arghh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

right now, my desire to breed this species is only equaled by my frustration for not being able to!!!!!!


----------



## 1-2ride (Nov 2, 2009)

What size tank do you have them in? I am right now in the process of trying to find some of these to buy. If anyone in the IA, WI, MN area knows where to get some please let me know. Congrats on the spawn, I hope to do that someday with them as well.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

1-2ride said:


> I am right now in the process of trying to find some of these to buy. If anyone in the IA, WI, MN area knows where to get some please let me know. Congrats on the spawn, I hope to do that someday with them as well.


you can post it in trading post as wanted item. those who are selling in or around your area will pm you back even those that far away they is willing to ship to you. :thumb:


----------

